# Best Spot to Snowboard near Fort Collins



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

FC_Colo said:


> I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions about the best and close place to Snowboard near Fort Collins Colorado


steamboat!!!!!!!!!


----------

